# My New Ride!



## divinewind_007 (Aug 11, 2006)

Got her about a month ago. Finally got some pictures. She has the 
E-450 chassis with a 18 inch extension in the cab. I like the way the extension is built into the box so you can't tell from the outside and the extra room in the cab is nice too.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks plain. But as long as it gets your patients from point A to point B..... then back to point A, only to be brought back to point B either later that same day or definitely later that same week, then back to A where they will forget that they are even there and you'll have to take them back to B so they can get rehabillitated so you can take them right back to .......


----------



## c-spine (Aug 11, 2006)

-tries to forge through Chimpie's post- Yeah! Exactly!

The extention would be nice...paint the rig bright lime green.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Haha, I just looked for a green ambulance on Google and found out that a Green Ambulance is a vodka and lime cordial drink.

Here's the best I got for lime green ambulance.


----------



## c-spine (Aug 11, 2006)

lol!! not sure I'd be drinking any lime green ambulances then... not fond of vodka.


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the rear extension, too... We've got it on a few of our trucks at work... it is NICE to have room behind the seat for storage, and to be able to lean back.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice!  No light bar?  I'm nothing without the light bar :glare:


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 12, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> Looks plain. But as long as it gets your patients from point A to point B..... then back to point A, only to be brought back to point B either later that same day or definitely later that same week, then back to A where they will forget that they are even there and you'll have to take them back to B so they can get rehabillitated so you can take them right back to .......




Can't do anything for the paint. All ambulances in Tennessee have this paint scheme. White with a Omaha Orange stripe down it. We had to know the color of Orange in EMT school. dont know why? i like it with no light bar. its alot easier to clean..dont have to worry about cleaning behind the light bar


----------



## MMiz (Aug 12, 2006)

I was just kidding, I like it!  I know some states and even counties have rules and regulations for ambulance colors.  I assumed yours did.  I know of a few others who require the orange stripe.

The extra room is nice, but we only get it for our Critical Care rigs.  I had an opportunity to work an MCI in it once.  I was awesome having the extra room.


----------



## c-spine (Aug 12, 2006)

wow... I didn't even notice the lack of light bar. -.-


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 12, 2006)

all of our ALS Rigs are E-350 Boxes except they don't have the extension. Fortunately i lucked up and got the 450.


----------



## Hightoweruk (Aug 12, 2006)

Heres the truck we ride in over here in west midlands uk, only 3.5 tonne, on a Renault Chassis. yours truly is the one at the back. 
the truck looks nothing like as good as yours and being 6'6'' i have trouble standing in the back but it does the job.
ade


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 12, 2006)

we have some vans too...if your tall like you they suck. luckily i am only 5'9 so it aint too bad when i rode in them. heres a pic of what our vans look like except with the orange stripe down it.






like you said they do the job and from my experience they are alot more reliable.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, if we're posting rides...

Here's our second oldest rig:


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's our campus rig. Haha, yeah, I know, it's short, but there is a bed behind all of those people.  






You know, maybe we should paint it the color of our jackets...

P.S. I know some of you have seen it before and made jokes, so don't poke any more fun at the little thing.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 13, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Here's our campus rig. Haha, yeah, I know, it's short, but there is a bed behind all of those people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your unit carry a few pairs of depends...for those times when the patient :censored::censored::censored::censored:s themself when they realize you're going to have to either duct tape their *** to the roof or pull them behind on a rope?

I know I know, but come on, the college can't spring for a SUV or pickup?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 13, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Does your unit carry a few pairs of depends...for those times when the patient :censored::censored::censored::censored:s themself when they realize you're going to have to either duct tape their *** to the roof or pull them behind on a rope?
> 
> I know I know, but come on, the college can't spring for a SUV or pickup?



They spent all of their money on the radioactive green coats for everyone.  Then again, it might be an easy way to check for N/V as you approach the scene.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Does your unit carry a few pairs of depends...for those times when the patient :censored::censored::censored::censored:s themself when they realize you're going to have to either duct tape their *** to the roof or pull them behind on a rope?
> 
> I know I know, but come on, the college can't spring for a SUV or pickup?



Haha, to tell you the truth, I think our patients freak out the most when the transporting ambulance crew shows up. (Not that most of our patients are *sober* enough to realize what's happening.) Firstly, all of those EMTs are much older, and secondly, they have the same colored jackets as we do. I believe they've been dubbed "optical assualt neon"...


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Haha, to tell you the truth, I think our patients freak out the most when the transporting ambulance crew shows up. (Not that most of our patients are *sober* enough to realize what's happening.) Firstly, all of those EMTs are much older, and secondly, they have the same colored jackets as we do. I believe they've been dubbed "optical assualt neon"...


 Nice. I actually like the "rig" - For a small campus... something like that, that you can take on sidewalks is a GREAT idea... SUV's are limited to roads usually.

And I'd LOVE to have one at work... it would beat having to depend on the supervisor's vehicle or the patrol vehicle being around when I've got a call.


----------



## GaEMT (Aug 23, 2006)

Now is it me or am I the only one who caught the fact that in Tennessee teh ambulances have an "Omaha" orange stripe.    Would that not be Volunteer or Rocky Top Orange?      Just wondering from a SEC fan (and a bigger LSU one)


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 23, 2006)

GaEMT said:
			
		

> Now is it me or am I the only one who caught the fact that in Tennessee teh ambulances have an "Omaha" orange stripe.    Would that not be Volunteer or Rocky Top Orange?      Just wondering from a SEC fan (and a bigger LSU one)



thats our biggest complaint....unfortunately they wont change it. so we are stuck with Omaha Orange<_<


----------



## Medic38572 (Sep 3, 2006)

Divine wind the reason they wont change it is because there is still one member who will not vote to change the law it goes way back to when ems in tn started they were all UT VOL fans every board member and they all voted on this it has not changed since that time! Another reason was to keep everything in tn uniform and professional looking no hockey stripes ect ect all units were to be the same omaha orange strips on white! One day soon they may change it but intill then I guess we are stuck with it!


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 3, 2006)

I kinda prefer Florida Gator orange, myself......



Jeff


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 3, 2006)

divinewind_007 said:


> like you said they do the job and from my experience they are alot more reliable.



Dude, that looks like a rolling Christmas gift for some odd reason. I think the Star of Life makes it look like a bow!


----------



## divinewind_007 (Sep 4, 2006)

emtwannabe said:


> I kinda prefer Florida Gator orange, myself......
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



i doubt they will ever put gator orange on one in TN...lol


----------



## joemt (Sep 5, 2006)

"Dude, that looks like a rolling Christmas gift for some odd reason"

I thought the very same thing.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 5, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Here's our campus rig. Haha, yeah, I know, it's short, but there is a bed behind all of those people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you were kidding until i read on to other posts! ha! 
actually, though, that little thing looks pretty cool! i bet it's fun to drive!
do you guys ever try and see how many of you you can fit inside it? heh, heh.


----------



## Medic38572 (Sep 17, 2006)

emtwannabe said:


> I kinda prefer Florida Gator orange, myself......
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff




seems like that gator orange went back to fla black and blue tonight


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 17, 2006)

But we won.......good bad and ugly!!!!!!  


Jeff


----------



## divinewind_007 (Sep 17, 2006)

emtwannabe said:


> But we won.......good bad and ugly!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jeff



barely won...we'll get ya next time.  that was a rough game.:wacko:


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 17, 2006)

We are making up for the fiasco two years ago........Stupid referees!!! 


Jeff


----------



## divinewind_007 (Sep 18, 2006)

trutfully i was really surprised at how close the game was. UT was playing like crap. if they dont start doing better i am going to be for Vanderbilt


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 2, 2006)

*Super Sweet Ride!*

I think she looks sweet!!  This type of ambulance is get for the extra working room. Halls Ambulance uses that orange color. ( they are located in Bakersfield, Ca.)  It looks like the light bar is set into the ambulance itself. ( no "top tear off" !)

Got her about a month ago. Finally got some pictures. She has the 
E-450 chassis with a 18 inch extension in the cab. I like the way the extension is built into the box so you can't tell from the outside and the extra room in the cab is nice too.[/QUOTE]


----------

